
70% of Facebook users only read the headline of stories before commenting - ikeboy
http://thesciencepost.com/study-70-of-facebook-commenters-only-read-the-headline/
======
randomname2
I wonder what the percentage is here on HN?

~~~
ikeboy
I wonder if you read the linked post?

------
twiceaday
How many articles don't add anything useful to the headline?

------
elgabogringo
+1 to author and to top comment on the, uh, article.

------
teaneedz
TL;DR

Voluptatem aliquam soluta qui

------
nikki-9696
hahaha nice +1 would read again

